# Toyshop cleanout sale!



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im working on uploading the pics right now.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

mike call me bro imma pm you my number


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

My fully engraved chrome and gold fenders with two gold engraved fenderbraces. I paid $400 for these without braces. I will take $250 +shipping. one more pic next.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

save somethin for me!! :cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn dude i been tryin to get ahold of this guy for ever imma buy all his parts so u suckas cant have none lol j/k


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

sorry they are so big. Oh the parts are dusty. I didnt think you would see the dust. Oh well.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn dude i been tryin to get ahold of this guy for ever imma buy all his parts so u suckas cant have none lol j/k


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

tony call a ***** yo im at home


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

This is a Gooseneck that I had plated two tone chrome and gold. Gimme $5+ shipping for what you see.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sold


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

regular lowrider brand lights never used. $5+ shipping.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Chrome spear pedals $5+shipping.


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

whats sold ?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

im gonna buy the gooseneck


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

i wanted that damn


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

they are nice huh


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Quadruple twisted seatpost made by me. Show chrome. $15+shipping.


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

yah


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

imma buy that too mike for real


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey mike that post looks very familiar huh lol


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

This is a sterring wheel made by mannys in Cali. I threw my confonter in there so show it better, the other side is the same. $40+ shipping.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

This is a all gold twisted turntable bar for sale made by mannys in Cali. $300+shipping.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Oh yeah no offers on the dresser!! Im not selling it!! Just te bar.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

another pic, close up.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

bar is nice who ever is thinking bout it needs to grab it while itws hot cause that shit is made very well and looks off the chain


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Twisted Toy fenders. Show chromed, sand blasted graphics on exterior, pinstriped on the inside.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i feel hella old mike looking a the twisted toy fenders i remember them well


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Oh yeah these are dirty as hell!! The price on these is $80 + shipping.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I have a few other items for sale but I dont have them at my house yet. One of them is an all gold twisted seat made by Mannys. Look at TonyO's twisted seat and thats what it looks like but for a 20" price is $150+shipping.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok so u gonna call me now i aint gonna stop askin till you call lol im gonna be the stocker ya wish ya never had lol j/k


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Mark the post should look familiar, you have one. And you are old!! lol Ill get at you about those parts you want real soon. 


as for the selling of parts. I do accept paypal and prefer it in this case. If you dont pay for the items within a week they are stilll for sale.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

lowriderwiz, the goose neck is sold to Ro-BC but you can get whatever else you want. post on here what it is and get me the $$ in paypal. I cannot sell the braces by themselves though.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i know lol i got the first one made lol i remember your dad got mad cause i was sitting on the seat and the chrome was gettin scratch i felt so bad and damn u i know im gettin old but on the real bro i know your busy and all but the sooner the better cause i wanna start payin shit to get all my parts i just want some rims made and mabey something else but not sure yet and those parts i wanna buy i will send u the money tuesday i get paid monday


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

and im buying the post too


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Put me down for that gooseneck if RO doesn't buy it...I'll take it for sure.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 24 2006, 04:42 PM~6435972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it still avalable?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

My paypal account is [email protected] 

If your buying something just put the money in there. As far as shipping throw something in there that makes sense, I live in florida. 

Also Ill take any and all donations just go ahead and put money in there.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey you guys just in case your wondering those fenders with the sand blasting are bad ass in person trust me on this the pinstripping work inside is sick as hell very good deal and i think a very good price plus the plating is hella good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

if i had no bills right now i would buy the turntable bar too but its all good my display aint gonna need one i suggest someone grab it cause they aint gonna get a deal like that


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

is it 250 for the engraved fenders and brakets?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 24 2006, 04:50 PM~6436040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 24 2006, 06:28 PM~6436316
> *is it 250 for the engraved fenders and brakets?
> *


let me know i am highly interested


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

just to let you guys know im buying the seatpost and gooseneck :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 24 2006, 06:28 PM~6436316
> *is it 250 for the engraved fenders and brakets?
> *


THATS WHAT THE POST SAYS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 24 2006, 04:45 PM~6435989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do they come with everything to work?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

whats shippin for the fenders and brakets to 94538 fremont , cali do u have paypal?


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

hey i want the pedles steerin wheel and engraved fenders and braces shit forgot to ask if there 20 inch so let me know


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

The seat post and Neck are gone to Taco. The first one with the money in my paypal account gets the engraved fenders and braces. Same for the steering wheel and anything else not sold yet.


As for the lights they come with the inside arts too thats what the wrie is for. hook up a + and - and they will work.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i already got pedals too


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

pedals,post and neck sold


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

sorry i think wiz got the pedals first.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok if not then i want them


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

It appears that the engraved fenders belong to 83cutty as long as the $$ goes through.


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

yah i want the pedles to sorry


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

payment sent 4 fenders


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

shit i was just about to pay pal you so let me know about the fenders


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 24 2006, 05:35 PM~6436363
> *THATS WHAT THE POST SAYS
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

money went through already. They will be shipped tomorrow. Thank you for shopping.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

R U GOING TO PUT ANYTHING ELAS ON TOYSHOP


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Oct 24 2006, 06:55 PM~6436517
> *shit i was just about to pay pal you so let me know about the fenders
> *


LOWRIDERWIZ IS MAD


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

payment sent for the steering wheel and spear pdles and ino mad


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I got the money for the sterring wheel and pedals but no damn shipping. lol Are you going to pick them up?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 24 2006, 07:14 PM~6436671
> *I got the money for the sterring wheel and pedals but no damn shipping. lol Are you going to pick them up?
> *


LOL


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

i got more parts for sale soon.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

HEY TOYSHOP R U GOING TO PUT THINGS UP


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

i got more parts for sale soon.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Bike of the year trophy for sale! $25000. shipping is free. 

Just kidding i worked too damn hard for it.


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

i added 10 for the shipping so let me know


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I know i need to get the hooked on phonics tape for reading so I can read the one for math. Will be shipped ASAP. eh


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

cool and thanx


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

anything else 4 sale?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

The chrome fenders are sold also!


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

pedals how much to ship to 60093


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tonofspokes_@Oct 24 2006, 08:10 PM~6437239
> *pedals how much to ship to 60093
> *


ur a day late


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 24 2006, 07:16 PM~6436233
> *My paypal account is    [email protected]
> 
> If your buying something just put the money in there. As far as shipping throw something in there that makes sense, I live in florida.
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

me too, hehe


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

anything else


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

The only item I have fro sale right now is the twisted turntable bar. I will have more items posted in less than a week.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Oct 25 2006, 03:49 AM~6436026
> *i wanted that damn
> *


x2 :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 25 2006, 05:20 AM~6436721
> *Bike of the year trophy for sale! $25000. shipping is free.
> 
> Just kidding i worked too damn hard for it.
> *


I'll give you $750 :scrutinize:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 25 2006, 08:31 AM~6440003
> *I'll give you $750 :scrutinize:
> *



How much for a runnerup trophy??


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WHATS SUP NATE AND TONY


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 25 2006, 05:33 PM~6440022
> *How much for a runnerup trophy??
> *



$500 come on now you know how the prize money goes


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 25 2006, 08:55 AM~6440142
> *$500 come on now you know how the prize money goes
> *



I got two of them...... pay for shipping and they can be yours.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 25 2006, 05:57 PM~6440152
> *I got two of them...... pay for shipping and they can be yours.....
> *


SOLD!!! When did you ever take Runnerup BOTY? Was that in the Mike Lopez days? :dunno:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 25 2006, 08:59 AM~6440163
> *SOLD!!!  When did you ever take Runnerup BOTY?  Was that in the Mike Lopez days? :dunno:
> *



1999- Casino

2004- Prophecy


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Mike your giving it away too cheap!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

well considering the parts are used why would he sell them for full price of new ones


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 25 2006, 08:55 AM~6440931
> *well considering the parts are used why would he sell them for full price of new ones
> *


not the same price as new ones but a little bit more ! anyways its like his giveing away ! the stuff !


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

PM SENT HOMIE GET BACK AT ME


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 25 2006, 05:55 AM~6439529
> *The only item I have fro sale right now is the twisted turntable bar. I will have more items posted in less than a week.
> *


Offer you a trade?


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 24 2006, 07:20 PM~6436721
> *Bike of the year trophy for sale! $25000. shipping is free.
> 
> Just kidding i worked too damn hard for it.
> *


$49.96 and some free engraving.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

are pedals still 4 sale


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Allright everyone. Count your money, set up your paypal accounts and get ready to buy some parts!!! I get off work at 11:00pm my time tonight and I plan on posting numerous more parts that are of top quality and will give your bike those extra points. 
Things for sale tonight.....
Loveseat, fully engraved fenders, disc brake(disc only), custom twisted seat, custom twisted chaingaurd. All of these parts are custom made and fully gold plated.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i want the disc only....pm me..........asap


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Love Seat from Asylum--$100+shipping.


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

what else


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Fully twisted gold seat made by Mannys bike shop. $200+shipping.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Custom twisted chainguard by Mannys bike shop all gold too. $50+shipping.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Disc brake(disc only) gold plated. $25+shipping.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 24 2006, 07:58 PM~6436086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is still for sale! Buy it for $250+shipping.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What else do you got?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Here are the fenders. Fully engraved by David Renteria of Cali and Gold plated. Original price over $500 for engraving alone. $250+shipping. fender braces are included too twisted gold braces x4.


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 6 2006, 09:05 PM~6517828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for just the braces ?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Package price for the chainguard, seat and turntable bar is $400+shipping.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

the braces be themselves are not for sale. There free if you buy the fenders though!!


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wat more is needed for the turntable


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 6 2006, 08:09 PM~6517858
> *the braces be themselves are not for sale. There free if you buy the fenders though!!
> *


WHAT A DEAL!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

how bout 50 for the braces ?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

a turntable base which spins the bar and bike.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

were can i find that


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

i wont take $50 for them but I will give them away if you get the fenders.


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

you got a better pic of the fenders ?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

no it kinda hard to get a good pic cause they are all gold. I will attempt it again tomorrow.


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

do you have anything else for sale ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If you dont have $$$, dont bother this man.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I am signing off for the night. I will answer all questions tomorrow morning. First PM for an item wins it. 

Please only PM me if you are going to buy one of these items. If you have questions regarding the items post it on here.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

got my fenders in they are great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

got my steering wheel and pedles and they are great


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

someone has to need an early christmas gift.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I will consider reasonable offers. I will not take trades!


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

yo toyshop where in fl do you live i live in tampa and cant find any clubs


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I live in fort lauderdale. We got a member in tampa though.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

what eles you got???


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

This week I am going to make 3 forks which I will be selling for $200+shipping. This price is for a fork that I will attempt to produce in a limited quanity and sell on here and on Ebay for a short period of time depending on the demand. If your interested let me know.


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 6 2006, 09:07 PM~6517851
> *Package price for the chainguard, seat and turntable bar is $400+shipping.
> *


sold :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Items that remain for sale: Love seat, fully engraved gold fenders, gold disc brake and maybe some more of whatever I can find.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

do you have any pics of the forks or a drawing?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 6 2006, 11:57 PM~6517755
> *Disc brake(disc only) gold plated. $25+shipping.
> 
> 
> ...


were do they sell the rest of the disc brakes


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 9 2006, 09:31 AM~6533911
> *This week I am going to make 3 forks which I will be selling for $200+shipping. This price is for a fork that I will attempt to produce in a limited quanity and sell on here and on Ebay  for a short period of time depending on the demand. If your interested let me know.
> *


im interested


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Mike I having problems selling this do you think you can help me?









  :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Yeah hernan, Ill buy it from you. I wish you still had it.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

bike was a classic man a fuckin classic i remember that ride very well


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 16 2006, 06:33 AM~6579654
> *Yeah hernan, Ill buy it from you. I wish you still had it.
> *


The funny thing is a couple people already pm me up for how much or if I want to sell the parts. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

To all this bike resides at the HARD ROCK HOTEL & CASINO in Las Vegas, NV inside the Pink Taco resaurant. I get sad everytime I go see it on display. That picture was the day I sold it to them. The bike is now beat up(a lot).  

But F it I got paid. ..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 16 2006, 07:03 PM~6580374
> *The funny thing is a couple people already pm me up for how much or if I want to sell the parts.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> To all this bike resides at the HARD ROCK HOTEL & CASINO in Las Vegas, NV inside the Pink Taco resaurant.  I get sad everytime I go see it on display.  That picture was the day I sold it to them. The bike is now beat up(a lot).
> ...



Damn, did they pay you a grip for it? I'm tryin to sell mine to the Pink Taco in Scottsdale. Right now they're just renting it from me.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HOPE IT DONT GET BEAT UP LIKE THE BLUE BIKE.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 16 2006, 07:08 PM~6580408
> *HOPE IT DONT GET BEAT UP LIKE THE BLUE BIKE.
> *


They treat it like glass. They're EXTRA careful with it cuz if it gets phucked up their insurance will ream them a new one with the coverage amount they got on it


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

do u still have the fenders


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonofspokes_@Nov 29 2006, 07:21 PM~6662959
> *do u still have the fenders
> *


What else you got mike??

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 17 2007, 09:48 PM~9026889
> *What else you got mike??
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wtf :uh: why bring back a topic from last year


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 17 2007, 08:48 PM~9026889
> *What else you got mike??
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I dont see whats funny here.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 18 2007, 07:31 AM~9027240
> *I dont see whats funny here.
> *


x2


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I dont have any of this stuff left besides the trike seat. 

I do have a lot of the Toyshop parts available for shipment today. 

Lets make a deal!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 18 2007, 06:26 PM~9029261
> *I dont have any of this stuff left besides the trike seat.
> 
> I do have a lot of the Toyshop parts available for shipment today.
> ...



I'll start off at $1 :biggrin:

Do I win the showcase? :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I bid 2$


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Congrats guys! you have won 1 3/8" show chrome axle nut. 

Please send payment or you will be banned!! 

Both of you as I have 2 in stock.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 18 2007, 06:36 PM~9029333
> *Congrats guys! you have won 1 3/8" show chrome axle nut.
> 
> Please send payment or you will be banned!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Post pics of what you got :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

tomorrow's friday meng.... i'm waitin on you.... :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 18 2007, 09:07 PM~9030214
> *Post pics of what you got :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------

